# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  South Island 9 Day Trip

## xenresraymond

Hi Guys,
I have planned a 9 days trip to NZ in July. I fly into ChCh 1st July at 1pm. I have the following places in mind to visit. Dunedin(1 night), Queenstown(2 nights), Te-anau(2nights includes Milford Sound), Fox Glacier(1night) . ChCh (Last day).

Please suggest suitable itineraries.

I have rented a car for 9 days from ChCh.

I was hoping to drive out of ChCh on the first day after picking my car up an do a 2 hours drive.


Kindly Suggest any other places that I should not miss?

Thanks!

----------


## xenosadams

If you have traveled beyond Australia, it is not advisable to drive with the jetlag. I know everyone wants to avoid Christchurch, at the time, but maybe just a little south, for example Ashburton does not go far enough. You may consider heading to Mount Cook, Dunedin instead of a more scenic route. Possible stops first night or maybe or maybe Fairlie Geraldine Lake Tekapo.

----------


## leminn

oh... wow..... :Smile:

----------


## Lousie

oh my - sounds utterly DIVINE!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

